# Private deals we come across online or locally and want to share!



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi All:

From time to time we all come across a nice online find on Ebay, Craigslist, etc that might not be for the finder but could be a nice buy for someone else in the Puff Community.

I thought I would create a thread of links to nice finds that I see from time to time. I concieved of this when I found a couple beautiful Daniel Marshall humidors on Craigslist that people were selling very inexpensively! Of course I snagged them but my wife says I'm done and if I come across anymore I should share...

I'll keep an eye out for things on eBay and locally and post links here for all to view. Anyone is also welcome to post a nice deal for others

Certainly Craigslist is a more local source for deals but given we all come from different places maybe someone in the community would be willing to help facilitate a deal locally for someone else (granted that could come with a host of issues but just a thought).

Last thing I will mention....

WARNING - Puff.com nor I nor any poster should not and can not guarantee the validity of the deal that's been found and shared. Buyer Beware.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Here is one I found on eBay...

Ambiente 165 in gloss black. Seems like it could still be a nice deal even at the buy it now price.

Daniel Marshall humidor | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Diamond Crown Humidor. Looks like it has a little scuff. According to the dimensions in the description it's seems to be one of their larger boxes. At $50 it seems like it would be a nice deal. Link is a bit unwieldy since I'm posting from my phone.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-Crown...%3A1b6913b71590a5e0b88c6b79ffce5698%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Nothing special about this humidor but with 2 days left, 0 bids, no reserve and the fact that its a decent size (15x6.5x10) one could argue that it might be worth a last minute bid of $0.01 or even a few bucks plus the shipping.

Large Cherry Cigar Humidor Box 15" x 6.5" x 10" | eBay


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I appreciate the fact that you're trying to find value priced humidors here. But let me suggest that cheap humidors that seal poorly can be a real problem.

Really, if you want a good value for a humidor, I might suggest a Tupperware product, or a decent cooler. 

Good quality humidors, that season well and have a good seal are not cheap. 

Of course, everyone here is welcome to buy anything they like. Even if it's a waste of money.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

FTPuff said:


> Nothing special about this humidor but with 2 days left, 0 bids, no reserve and the fact that its a decent size (15x6.5x10) one could argue that it might be worth a last minute bid of $0.01 or even a few bucks plus the shipping.
> 
> Large Cherry Cigar Humidor Box 15" x 6.5" x 10" | eBay


It would make a nice box for accessories.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Black S.T. Dupont slim lighter. Not sure it that is the same as a minijet but it looks pretty similar.

Starting bid $39.99

S.T. Dupont Black Lacquer & Chrome Slim Lighter #BKKA962 | eBay


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It would make a nice box for accessories.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Or for storing your old cigar bands until you figure out what the hell to do with them. Which reminds me that i need to get back to finishing up my cigar band board.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> Black S.T. Dupont slim lighter. Not sure it that is the same as a minijet but it looks pretty similar.
> 
> Starting bid $39.99
> 
> S.T. Dupont Black Lacquer & Chrome Slim Lighter #BKKA962 | eBay


The photos are of a Maxijet. ST Dupont does make a lighter named "Slim 7" but that's not what they look like. Don't know where the seller got the SKU. It's not correct.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Definition of "deal" I suppose is always relative....

If you've ever wanted a 200 count Elie Bleu humidor but didn't want to spend the $3,000....

Deluxe Elie Blue Cigar Humidor Paris Tabletier Lg 200+ Cap W/orig Box,key Pre-ow | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

This looks like it could be a cool little find. Antique Dunhill Humidor. Current bid is $75

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152371101844


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

This sort of fits in the interesting find box but I'm not really sure what to make of it....

Vintage Don Thomas humidor with interesting detail. Pretty large. If nothing else a really nice box for $75

btw - what the heck are the cylinders in the lid? anyone?

LARGE Vtg DON TOMAS Carved WOOD HUMIDOR Prometheus Cigar Box Holder Storage | eBay


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> This sort of fits in the interesting find box but I'm not really sure what to make of it....
> 
> Vintage Don Thomas humidor with interesting detail. Pretty large. If nothing else a really nice box for $75
> 
> ...


The cylinders would appear to be the original stock humidifiers; water tubes with permeable caps. The Prometheus is clearly an add-on.

Also, the style of the humidor would suggest it was originally sold filled with Don Tomas cigars, which also lends credence to the compact tube humidifiers.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Is this a good deal? 47 CCs... 24 Cohibas and 23 Montecristos for $370. How would you know they are authentic?

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/5932764170.html

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/5932771312.html

Edit : if this post is against the rules mods please feel free to delete


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

FTPuff said:


> Is this a good deal? 47 CCs... 24 Cohibas and 23 Montecristos for $370. How would you know they are authentic?
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/5932764170.html
> 
> ...


That's EXTREMELY cheap. If it's legit, which I personally highly doubt, it's an amazing deal. I would pay that much for 10 Montecristos. That's it, a single box of 10.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> Is this a good deal? 47 CCs... 24 Cohibas and 23 Montecristos for $370. How would you know they are authentic?
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/5932764170.html
> 
> ...


Rule of thumb: If they're on CL they're fake. Period!

But, for starters, let's see:

*Cohibas are 100% FAKE
*
Just to name a few tell-tale signs:


Seller claims it was a box of 25, but 24 remain after he smoked one. However, he shows a picture of a box with a top row only wide enough for 12. Where did the 25th fit? They do not come in boxes of 24.
Cigars are a wide variety of colors and not arranged in order (dark to light, from L to R as is HSA standard practice). But even arranged in order, these are such a wide range of colors they would never be boxed together (especially true for HSA's premier Cohiba marca)
No apparent factory and date code
Verification code is not valid
*Montecristos are 100% FAKE*

Just to name a few tell-tale signs:


Factory & Date code is wrong style/font
Purported to be 2016's (by that date code), but have old style pre-2013 bands. Yes, some production past that date did use up remaining stock of old bands, but who would believe a box of 2016's being sold on CL would just happen to be among those?
"Habanos S.A." stamp, et al, wrong front and incorrect alignment with "HECHO EN CUBA".
Verification code is not valid
Edit: As for your post being against the rules, technically it belongs only in the Habanos sub-forum. But, I'm going to let it stay for two reasons. 1) Hopefully it will show Noobs an example of why you never believe craigslist ads for these. -and- 2) As an example to show Noobs what not to post outside of the Habanos section of Puff! No more of these here, please, @*FTPuff*.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

This looks like a nice custom humidor from Fry Heritage. The auction has a starting bid of $180.

FRY HERITAGE HUMIDOR CEDAR GENUINE ALLIGATOR cigar holder case box 12X8X6" NEW | eBay

Here is the humidor new without the alligator skin customization. It's handmade and sells for $650

fryheritagehumidors


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Daniel Marshall Humidor Ambiente....

Current bid is $199

DANIEL MARSHALL HUMIDOR - BEAUTIFUL ZEBERA WOOD FINISH - EXCELLENT CONDITION | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

If you've always wanted Elie Bleu Humidor and don't mind a few scuffs... current bidding is just over $100

CRACKED Elie Bleu Tabletier Paris Red Sycamore Cigar Humidor & Xikar Accessories | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

A couple nice xicar carbon fiber cutters for a starting bid of $40....

lot two (2) Xikar cigar cutters | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like it needs a little TLC but this Daniel Marshall seems like a nice deal... $150 starting bid...$265 buys it now...

(Edit: Looks like they changed their mind about the buy it now option. No longer available)

Daniel Marshall 165 Cigar Humidor Burl Finish- Used | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

A couple nice looking Elie Bleu humidors on eBay nicely priced with a day left on bidding...

elie bleu Humidor *Used MUST See** | eBay

Elie Bleu Tabletier 75 Medals Mahogany Humidor, Original Box, flor fina | eBay


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Vintage Elie Bleu Humidor....less than $100...international seller. 1 day left on bidding.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/351974643662


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://wheeling.craigslist.org/for/5985167925.html


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> https://wheeling.craigslist.org/for/5985167925.html


Man I wish I lived near there, I would definitely take advantage of that opportunity.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Surely you can make the road trip across 70 for the $4,500 savings.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Surely you can make the road trip across 70 for the $4,500 savings.


I can't explain away one box. Let alone try to make a rational argument for 22 more and another ten boxes of singles.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry to blow your cover, D. I know thats your ad to unload your nc. How many literate cigar smokers beside yourself could possibly live up in the middle finger?

Actually, actually my suggestion was for the drooling rabbit.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Sorry to blow your cover, D. I know thats your ad to unload your nc. How many literate cigar smokers beside yourself could possibly live up in the middle finger?
> 
> Actually, actually my suggestion was for the drooling rabbit.


There's three of us so far...But only one was born here.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

It's a 21 hour drive one way, and I think it would be too much work to figure out what he has and whether his assessment on value is anywhere near a real value. If I lived near there I would call him and ask about specifics, but my drooling is done on that hoard.

This coffee table humidor is only 3 hours away and looks awesome, but I need something with temperature control as my southern facing house gets a bit hot in the summer. Who knows maybe someone else driving through may want to check it out.

https://rockies.craigslist.org/fuo/5990028950.html


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

CAO Anthem America Cigar Humidor

Not sure it's worth $150 used but the humidor got good reviews and it looks pretty cool.

https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/for/6007282026.html


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

$239 for a Daniel Marshall. Buy it now price.... Pretty good deal.

Daniel Marshall Ambiente Humidor 125 Cigar | eBay


----------

